# Lucky wishes UK mommies a happy mothers day



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky would like to wish all you doggie mommies in the UK and Ireland a happy mother's day.









it's a great day to get out and play.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucky, you are so thoughtful! I join you in your wishes to those in the UK & Ireland! Thanks for the reminder. 
Now, where were you to remind everyone about going on to Daylight Savings time this morning? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky, what a handsome, thoughtful boy! Sweetness and Tessa would like to join in the wishes, as well! 

To our fluff cousins in UK and Ireland - be sure and give your mommies special puppy kisses today!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Lucky, you are so thoughtful! I join you in your wishes to those in the UK & Ireland! Thanks for the reminder.
> Now, where were you to remind everyone about going on to Daylight Savings time this morning? :HistericalSmiley:


I was under the covers rollled up like a little ball snoring. When we went on DST a couple of weeks ago, I became a very cranky little man - I am just not my best unless I get my 16 hour beauty rest. Here is my cranky and sleepy self when the clocks went ahead:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you!!!!! I'm sad I'm not at home with my little girl but I'm sure she will give me lots of licks and kisses tomorrow to make up for it!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is sure Maizy is waiting with her fluffy toy awaiting mommy's return.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gee Lucky, guess it is good you were not here to wake us up. . . that is a cranky look!
We have now been through US & Europe DST & jet lag X 2 & now life lag! Maybe I should hide out for 16 hours under the covers & I would "wag more & bark less!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lucky -- thanks for the reminder. Happy Mother's Day to all the UK and Irish Moms.

And Lucky -- I totally agree about DST.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Mother's day to you all. :grouphug:

Sad day for me today, as I lost my English Mum this Feb. :crying:First year not calling her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. From experience I can tell you that the first year is the saddest.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maureen, I add my empathy to Walter's. I too think the first year is the hardest. Do something special for yourself in her honor. Every year we eat ice-cream on DH's mom's b-day---the WHOLE family including all the grand-kids. My DDs started the tradition & they remind us every year. DHs mom loved ice-cream.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Maureen, I add my empathy to Walter's. I too think the first year is the hardest. Do something special for yourself in her honor. Every year we eat ice-cream on DH's mom's b-day---the WHOLE family including all the grand-kids. My DDs started the tradition & they remind us every year. DHs mom loved ice-cream.


What a great idea!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Maureen, I add my empathy to Walter's. I too think the first year is the hardest. Do something special for yourself in her honor. Every year we eat ice-cream on DH's mom's b-day---the WHOLE family including all the grand-kids. My DDs started the tradition & they remind us every year. DHs mom loved ice-cream.


Thank you Walter. Sandi that is a nice idea, the wound is still very fresh. Wished my Sisters a Happy Mother's Day, but we are all heartbroken.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maureen, I am thinking in that new, lovely garden at your new home you could make a memory garden for your mom. I would bring a seed or a bulb from her garden in the UK and plant it there (along w/a tree) to honor her memory. We have to keep alive the memories we have---otherwise they fade w/the passing of time. :grouphug::grouphug:
I love it that my DD had a "memory candle" for her missing grandparents at her wedding---it was her way of including them in a special day. It was noted in her program what it was for---the meaning. Very special.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good idea Lucky .......Happy Mother's Day to the UK Mum's.

I'm sorry for your loss Maureen, I'm sure it was a sad day and such a sad loss for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Maureen, I am thinking in that new, lovely garden at your new home you could make a memory garden for your mom. I would bring a seed or a bulb from her garden in the UK and plant it there (along w/a tree) to honor her memory. We have to keep alive the memories we have---otherwise they fade w/the passing of time. :grouphug::grouphug:
> I love it that my DD had a "memory candle" for her missing grandparents at her wedding---it was her way of including them in a special day. It was noted in her program what it was for---the meaning. Very special.


Thanks Sandi, the seed idea is really nice but she didn't have a garden where she was at the end. But your ideas are lovely and I will come up with something. I am wearing her gold bracelet, that she wore all the time and I have a necklace also  I am sure I can do something in my new garden that reminds me of her. I had an aspidestra plant that I bought one day when I was with her, it was kind of large and I kept catching people with it in the mall, she was in fits of giggles. It died last year as we were moving house but I had it for many years. I will get another one of those, it will remind me of laughter. :thumbsup:


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

I am so incredibly sorry. We are all thinking of you. Xxx


----------

